# 1997 Gt Mach One



## Jordizzle (Jun 2, 2016)

Scored this GT today.. Don't know much about it, other than its badass.. Looking for a set of chrome GT bars.. It has Dyno bars on it... Also would like some correct GT pedals.. Anybody have info on this bike and if it is a good racing bike?


----------



## Murph68 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yupper, cool find.......I bought one like it in 97 or 98 for my neighbors son, he raced it a few times.....I think all we changed was the wheels......think I paid between 250-300$ for it back then, can't remember exact amount.........bmxmuseum.com may have some info on its site for you.......I used it while putting my 86 dyno back together.....


----------



## Jordizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Murph68


----------

